

Ask HN: Any interest in a Brisbane, Australia HN meetup? - zensavona

I'm from Brisbane and I'd really like to organise a meetup of some kind - are there any other Brisbane HN users interested in this?
======
JacobAldridge
Definitely! Just got back from London, and #HNLondon was one of the highlights
of my month. Have been wanting to replicate that out here at some point,
though I'm only slowly getting back into the community to see what the
alternatives are.

My email is in my profile - feel free to drop me a line.

------
rsmaniak
Absolutely, count me in!. Email in profile.

~~~
JacobAldridge
As a heads up (this is a common trap!), your email isn't actually in your
profile at the moment.

The email field in your profile isn't public - so you need to put it into the
about field as well for others to see it.

I learnt that one the hard way too.

------
hugo11
Yep sounds good

